# Can You Retrain an Old **** Dog?



## Rendef (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a 7 year old mixed-breed that I believe has a bit of Blue Tick **** Hound in her because of coloration and temperment. Because of health issues of mine (bad hip) she's been a house dog and never off leash. I've had surgery and I'm active now and want to do things outdoors with my dog...camping and hiking. Just walking her she has a strong drive for scent and trying to tree 
squirrels and feral cats in the neighborhood.
Could she be trained to be outdoors without a lead?


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

I believe Coonhounds are scent hounds. Scent hounds, and sight hounds, have a tendency to turn of their ears. They weren't really bred to come back when called, but they go baying after something, and you follow them. Of my dogs, who are different sorts of sight hound scent hound cross's, one has got about a 80% reliable off leash recall.
Like beagles, training them off leash can be done, but it can take years, or a couple months. It depends on the dogs breed and what it was crossed with.
For maximum exersice on the dogs behalf, and minimum on my behalf, I just used a 50 ft lead.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

It will take alot of training that should start in the backyard. You'll need to teach your dog 'legal' alternatives or outlets for her prey drive like Frisbee or Fetch while working on a solid Recall and the attention work. 
Two big dangers are introducing a squirrel or other high level distraction too early in the training program which can set the training back. The other would be killing the prey drive entirely with training that is too harsh/aversive....not a good thing and that's why I suggest alternative prey choices. 
This isn't easy...chasing a squirrel is a huge reward....it's great fun. Making her think that chasing a ball is just as good takes work.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have trained all my dogs to be off leash. However, I have never gotten a beagle or any other scent hound or sight hound because it is very difficult to train them to work off leash. 

However, it can be done. I went to an agility trial last year and there was this older fellow.. I think he WALKED to the trial with his **** hound and beagle off leash.. who ran in an advanced division. The hounds didn't win (not fast enough) but did the entire course without making a mistake and acted like they were having fun doing it. 

Because your dog is older and some of these behaviors have already been self rewarding and self reinforcing you will have an up hill climb on training him to be reliable off leash. As Tooney noted you will have to try to replace the behavior you don't want with one you do wnat and with one the dog will find as good as the thing he has been doing for a long time that he already loves to do (treeing squirrels and feral cats). 

My dog would love to chase squirrels but she is not allowed to unless I give her the word... then it is a game of stalking, not chasing pell mell. I am using her herding instincts to teach her to not put pressure on the game (squirrel, rabbit or chipmunk) if the animal she is stalking starts to act like it feels the pressure. This is a herding breed dog (German Shepherd) so it is pretty easy. I am not sure I would be as easily successful, or successful at all, with any hound.

One thing is for sure, as Atka hones her skills, we will always be assured of dinner (in the current financial climate this might be significant!). Of course the same can be said of a dog that gets game to tree...


----------



## Rendef (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm still having revelations and understanding about my dog. 
Indoors she follows directions and obeys quite well. The minute we're outside
she is on the hunt and won't obey instructions when there are no problems inside.
I see now that a lack of training and socialization outdoors has left her breed instinct to be dominant. And it is a strong instinct to be sure. I've read the new generation of electronic collars are mild and more of an "attention getter" than a punishment device in and in conjuction with a proper training program might be successful. Has anyone had experience with these devices?


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I believe my dog has coonhound in him. I never let him off leash unless we are in our conservation area (which is acres and acres of woodland) where he can tree squirrels without the danger of bolting across roads and such. He only has to chase as far as the next tree because the squirrels go up as soon as they can.

We worked very hard on recall on a 50 foot lead and in obedience classes. He has a very reliable recall but, when on leash walking in the neighborhood, he still wants to bolt after bunnies and squirrels. 

So, I think you have to be quite careful and only work with your dog in an enclosed space until you know how he will respond to you. Then, move in slow and careful steps and see if your dog can be safe off leash.


----------

